# Gun kata martial arts- is anyone else a little nervous about this?



## Mr. E (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.gunkata.freeservers.com/index.html

I wonder if I am alone in being a little nervous about this site and the people that do it.

The owner of it was at one point a member here at Martialtalk. I did a search.

He says time and time again that it is all just for fun and not meant to be realistic.

He seems honest about it. But something about playing with realistic looking weapons like this and trying to elevate it to the level of a martial art somehow strikes me as wrong.

Each individual part seems ok. People smack each other with rubber swords for fun, and they shoot each other in air soft combat for fun. It is just the idea of learning something that is really like a form of break dancing and calling it a martial art just does not sit right with me. When you start getting _serious_ about playing with toy guns, it worries me.

I don't know. I have trouble with extreme martial arts weapon competitions. And they are very popular now. Maybe I am just too old, or take the whole concept of both firearms and martial arts too seriously. I have seen a lot of bad stuff, so maybe I am biased due to that.

How do others feel about stuff like this? Maybe other opinions that differ from mine can help me understand. Or it may be that others will let me know I am not alone in my reservations.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

Well it is hard to take anything serious that was created from watching a movie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It looks like a game and definately not a martial art in my opinion.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 4, 2007)

After looking at the website, all I am able to say is "...um...okay..."

I am interested again in seeing the movie, however.  

I remember half-joking about making such a kata about 10 years ago, well before I had ever heard of the movie.  In concept it seems like a good idea...but now seems a bit geeky when adding the phrase "...actual martial art/game...inspired by the movie..."


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I just got a little dumber while reading through that site


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow....These people are going to get arrested.


----------



## grydth (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess our rec paintball team was a martial art, then. Heck, instead of just being captain.... I wuz really a soke and didn't even know it.

:shooter:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe time would have been better spent learning something else.  I am with you Mr. E.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 4, 2007)

*rolls eyes* ... The only way it could be worse would be if someone took that example and said that training with firearms were impractical, impossible and not likely to be useful.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)

grydth said:


> I guess our rec paintball team was a martial art, then. Heck, instead of just being captain.... I wuz really a soke and didn't even know it.
> 
> :shooter:


 
You were the super soke of paintball!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2007)

Sheesh!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 5, 2007)

and they call some of the things I do strange.
that was different to say the least


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 14, 2007)

It's too bad that such a good movie (IMO) has to get it's name dragged through the mud with some wackjobs like this.  

I thought the saying was "art imitates life", not the other way around.  :idunno:


----------



## rutherford (Aug 14, 2007)

OUMoose said:


> It's too bad that such a good movie (IMO) has to get it's name dragged through the mud with some wackjobs like this.




I thought it was an absolutely terrible movie, and after Ultraviolet I've decided that I'll never watch another film by the same director.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 14, 2007)

rutherford said:


> I thought it was an absolutely terrible movie, and after Ultraviolet I've decided that I'll never watch another film by the same director.


 
I just rented it based on this thread and I don't think it is too bad.  It is just along the lines of the Future Utopia themed movies and books.  Basically the same idea....If you want a utopian society, it has to be a dictatorship and there will be major disadvantages.  Just like Fahrenheit 451, 1984, Brave New World, etc.  While I don't think this movie compares to these classic novels, I like the occassional mindless violence interspersed with some philosophy.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 14, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I just rented it based on this thread and I don't think it is too bad. It is just along the lines of the Future Utopia themed movies and books. Basically the same idea....If you want a utopian society, it has to be a dictatorship and there will be major disadvantages. Just like Fahrenheit 451, 1984, Brave New World, etc. While I don't think this movie compares to these classic novels, I like the occassional mindless violence interspersed with some philosophy.


 
I think the correct term is "dystopia."


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, umm...........................Yeah.

There's another "gun nut" image I REALLY needed to put up with. 

Grumble mutter cuss.


----------



## crushing (Aug 14, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I think the correct term is "dystopia."


 
Well, that may depend on one's position in those particular societies.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Oct 15, 2007)

(rolling eyes)......(sigh).......(head in hands)......jesus......................(sigh)......(shaking head).....


----------



## tellner (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks like they're having fun, not hurting anyone and understand that this is playtime, not reality. What's the problem?


----------



## thardey (Oct 16, 2007)

tellner said:


> It looks like they're having fun, not hurting anyone and understand that this is playtime, not reality. What's the problem?



Because the ruin of my generation is predicated on the fact that apparently we tell reality from fiction anymore


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 16, 2007)

My fear is that there are actually gun nuts out there that will take this seriously and try teaching Gun kata as an actual martial art.  *sigh*​


----------



## exile (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm just having trouble getting my mind around someone taking firearms, the distance weapon par excellance, and using them as the basis of what looks like a substitute for a _stick_ art.

Gun Kata = Arnis, except with Tec-9s insead of sticks...

Nope. Doesn't compute...even as fiction... :erg:


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2007)

exile said:


> I'm just having trouble getting my mind around someone taking firearms, the distance weapon par excellance, and using them as the basis of what looks like a substitute for a _stick_ art.
> 
> Gun Kata = Arnis, except with Tec-9s insead of sticks...
> 
> Nope. Doesn't compute...even as fiction... :erg:



Meh.  The phrase "pistol-whip" has been in the lexicon for about as long as there have been pistols


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Meh.  The phrase "pistol-whip" has been in the lexicon for about as long as there have been pistols



Yep, and gives more "clout" than plain empty hands...


----------



## exile (Oct 17, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Meh.  The phrase "pistol-whip" has been in the lexicon for about as long as there have been pistols



True...  but that usually takes place in situations where one of 'em has a pistol and the other doesn't. In _that_ kind of situation, pistol-owner can do pretty much whatever. With _both_ of them having pistolsmaybe two each??and getting in close to do hand-to-hand combat while holding a gun in each... c'mon, you gotta admit it's a bit surreal??!! :lol:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 26, 2007)

It's one of the first things I was taught but it should be common sense( why DO they keep caling it "common sense" any damn way) to begin with: If you are deploying a firearm, even a sidearm, distance is your friend.


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> It's one of the first things I was taught but it should be common sense( why DO they keep caling it "common sense" any damn way) to begin with: If you are deploying a firearm, even a sidearm, *distance is your friend.*



Yes, exactly. It's sort of the inverse case of two 18th century guys getting together to have a duel with rapiers, except that instead of dueling, they get on opposite sides of a ravine, and each one throws his rapier at the barely visible other....

... can we get a name for this equally odd method of combat? `Rapier barrage', maybe?....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 26, 2007)

exile said:


> Yes, exactly. It's sort of the inverse case of two 18th century guys getting together to have a duel with rapiers, except that instead of dueling, they get on opposite sides of a ravine, and each one throws his rapier at the barely visible other....
> 
> ... can we get a name for this equally odd method of combat? `Rapier barrage', maybe?....


 
Perhaps the Broadsword Boogie......no. No that was bad.


But yeah, I see people do this and to my eyes it's as though I'd given them a chainsaw and now must watch them try to bang nails in with it.


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Perhaps the Broadsword Boogie......no. No that was bad.
> 
> 
> But yeah, I see people do this and to my eyes it's as though I'd given them a chainsaw and now must watch them try to bang nails in with it.



:lol: Good one, Andy!


----------

